# Compare Barnes TSX and tipped TSX



## DC-08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there any difference in these, if so which is better and why.
Thanks
DC


----------



## DC-08 (Feb 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## badger (Feb 1, 2010)

Slightly better BC with TTSX's. I doubt you'll notice a difference in terminal performance.


----------

